# Staffpad - Audio Recognition



## Uncle Peter (Nov 24, 2022)

The preview they gave of the audio recognition functionality looked great (just play your instrument in time and staffpad transcribes the notes for you).

It’s been a while…. does anyone have any idea if and when this feature will appear?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 24, 2022)

I would be very surprised if it ever materialized, but even if it does, I’d guess we’re looking at a couple of years.


----------

